# Bucket sweeper for mini skid/dingo



## dadrasdad

Has anyone used a "bucket sweeper" on a mini skid (like a dingo) and if so how's it work and what make and model? Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## derikL

I was thinking the same question when i clicked on this forum, I am looking to buy a mini skid this spring. Hopefully someone will have some feedback.


----------



## dlcmike

*Push Broom*

I tried a push broom manufactured by TrynEx. I mounted it to the dingo dozer blade so that I could plow to the left or right. To summerize it works great on dirt and light material. It did not work very well on snow. The plow blade with a rubber cutting edge worked quite well. We have used dingos on sidewalks for the past several years. They can handle any type of snow and any depth of snow. When the snowblowers get clogged and the snow is to deep for the atv's the dingo just keep on moving. Are they cold.... yes but no colder than a snowblower. Are they slow ... yes. But they keep on moving. One dingo easily takes the place of 4 guys with shovels.


----------



## dlcmike

*Push Broom*

I tried a push broom manufactured by TrynEx. I mounted it to the dingo dozer blade so that I could plow to the left or right. To summarize it works great on dirt and light material. It did not work very well on snow. The plow blade with a rubber cutting edge worked quite well. We have used dingos on sidewalks for the past several years. They can handle any type of snow and any depth of snow. When the snow-blowers get clogged and the snow is to deep for the ATV's the dingo just keep on moving. Are they cold.... yes but no colder than a snow-blower. Are they slow ... yes. But they keep on moving. One dingo easily takes the place of 4 guys with shovels. Dingos are ideal for the standard 3' sidewalk that we see in most multi-family associations.


----------

